# Quitting!



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

Mark said:


> I am going to quit in a couple days from now.


Well done on taking this decision! But why not quit straight away? Throw any cigs you have left into the trash.

You're very lucky in having support like that. It took 3 days for my wife to even notice I had given up smoking.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Awesome! Good luck to you! :banana


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I quit smoking like a month ago, just straight up quit. The first few weeks are very hard, but I survive. Good luck on yours.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mark,

Good luck. Remember, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger.

millenniumman75


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

> :afr :mum :afr :mum :afr
> 
> 1 day down. 14,240 to go.


Are you planning on dying that day or just going to start smoking again when you are in your mid-60s? :lol


----------



## travo (May 20, 2004)

I quit a couple years ago. It's not that bad, I only miss how sometimes it could make an ordinary moment seem really great... like just standing outside having a cigarette. I never think of it at all besides that, and have no desire to start again because all of the health effects.


----------

